# FORGOTTEN REALMS GAME.. I can DM or play



## EvilMountainDew (Nov 27, 2002)

I am interested in starting a game in the In-Character Forum.  I have never played or DMed a game online in a message board but I learn quickly.  If interested EMAIL ME AT EvilMountainDew@hotmail.com!!!


----------



## National Acrobat (Nov 27, 2002)

*Sign me up!*

I would be interested in playing if you get enough players, sign me up. I already have a character in mind.


----------

